# FULL MOON CALLING



## LASER MAN (Mar 10, 2005)

i have been hunting predators for over thirty years, and have noticed a lack of interest in the coyotes during a full moon phase. has anyone else kept track of their success or lack of during this period? i'm not interested in any methods for bringing them in, i just want to know if anyone else has noticed this situation.

thanks


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Laser Man, I would say that my success rate has also dropped in recent years, calling during the full moon. I'm not sure if it's mainly due to the mild winters here in Minnesota (Not a lot of snow and a lot of warm weather). They don't burn as many calories when it's warm, therefore they don't need to eat as much. The other thing is, there's a lot more people out there trying their hand at predator calling, therefore, I believe there is a lot more educated dogs out there. Some of those educated one can still be called in, but it requires a lot more patients and aliitle luck sometimes.

DogSlayer


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Lazerman,

I have had awful luck during the full moon. I have called them at night during the full moon and that has been ok but during the day its been nonexistant. I spent 11 days in western nd over the the full moon in early/mid january and between that and 45 degree days we had the worst trip to nd I have ever had. They were pretty vocal as far as howling in the morning and night but would not come to the call good at all. We killed 2 in 11 days and we hunted pretty hard in spots that had been good to us in years past. I guess with the warm days and full moon nights they ran all night and laid up all day and showed no interest. I am sure we messed up a few stands but still we should have done better but who knows I guess. Just my own theory :huh:

jaybic


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

I live in the northeast, and do a lot of yote hunting. I call and sit over baits. I have found the full moon to be terrible. From what I have experienced, the animals don't like it because it is so light out, especially with snow on the ground. The other night I was sitting on a bait during a full moon, and one fox was working the bait, but he was so nervous with the moon coming in and out of the cloud cover that he never really came in. Coyotes hate the full moon, again I think they feel to exposed. Just my thoughts for what there worth. Good hunting.


----------



## jebadia (Feb 13, 2006)

Im pretty new to the sport. Ive been tryin the full moon thing as well with little success. Actually as time has allowed for me its been the most Ive been hunting these yotes. Id have to agree with harvy on them criiters not likin the brightness from the moon. It might be nice for spotting them but I think it spooks them. Of course thats just my opinion and what do I know since Ive just started hunting them. Happy hunting fellas. :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Full moons can be good times to hunt, but you will educate a lot more coyotes than you will be able to shoot. Say you call in a triple and only get one, now you have two that will think really hard the second time you go out on a full moon or during the day with the same call. Think about it, it makes sense.
xdeano


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I had planned on going out last night for the full moon. But there was heavy cloud cover with next to no wind. Maybe see what tonight looks like..... I have never night hunted with a full moon and just want to try it. I am also new to coyote calling. I think I will need 3 to 4 years under my belt before I have much for valuable suggestions.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Educating them that way doesn't seem to be much different than during the day.

Full moons aren't that great but they still usually beat day time for coyote hunting in Minnesota. I've noticed that they are way more nocturnal in Minnesota than in ND. I think the extra human activity makes them that way. So, for my money in Minnesota, I'll take full moons over any daytime hunt.

Randy


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Randy, I agree the coyote activity in central minnesota seems to be greater at night and my night time calling success is usually better than day time calling, but I have had good success calling critters in during the day, if I spot them first then set up and call, known they are within hearing distance. If they're in the right mood, it doesn't matter what time of day it is, but again, I would agree with you, I think they're in the right mood at night more often then daytime. My night time success ratio over the last 3 years is about 1 critter for every 10 stands. The 3 years prior to that, it was about 1 critter to every 6 stands. Might have something to do with the fox/coyote ratio now also.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I think you are right on the money about the coyote to fox ratio and that idea that it's changing your success rate.

When there were a lot of fox here, we'd call 'em in all day long and all night long. Coyotes aren't like that for me. As I said before, my success ratio is 6:1 night vs. day for coyotes.

Have I ever mentioned that I sure miss my foxes????


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

There's no doubt that coyotes are more active at night than during the day, thats when they eat, the only time they are ever active during the day is mating or if they've been unsuccessful the night before. I don't care where you are hunting, they will be easier to call in during the night, the reason they don't seem like they're responding is because they're winding you or seeing you before you see them. A coyote can wind you at 4-500yards easily, it takes a hell of a moon to see a 400 yard downwind at night. Don't get me wrong, I do moon hunt, but I think you call in 2-3 yotes that you educate for every one you see.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

cranebuster said:


> the reason they don't seem like they're responding is because they're winding you or seeing you before you see them.


The other reason could be because they aren't responding????


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I've killed alot more critters at night under a full moon (about 4 days prior to 4 days after) than any other time. As long as I can see I'm hunting. I said before that I have never killed a coyote in the daylight within a mile of a road. This still holds true. I can get them to come out into wide open fields in view of houses that they wouldn't think of doing in the daylight. As far as educating them I've had more see or wind me in the daylight tan at night as far as I know. I always set up where my largest line of sight is on my down wind side and that's where I kill almost 90 percent of my coyotes. You have to be ready for a quick shot and a partner is almost a must. Fox don't really seem to care!


----------

